# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  IE 11, Win 10 при загрузке "файл был удален, так как содержит вирус"

## Ольга Шамаева

Здравствуйте. В IE 11, Win 10 х64 при загрузке любого файла выдает сообщение "файл был удален, так как содержит вирус". В других браузерах всё нормально скачивает. Антивирус НОД32, базы последние, ничего не находит. Поиск в гугле выдает варианты, что это все-таки какой-то вирус. ComboFix не запускается, ругается что Win10 не поддерживается.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Здравствуйте. А несколько примеров можно? Без этого сложно что-либо сказать.

----------


## alkhimovserzh

Попробуйте на время установить другой антивирус и посмотреть как себя поведут файлы, возможно дело именно в вашем НОД32

----------


## HealtHelp

Здравствуйте, пришлите нам пожалуйста несколько примеров, как сказал olejah.
После такой ошибки файлы все же сохраняются, хоть в сломанном виде (поврежденном)?
Меняли версию браузера?  
Я вижу тут возможную проблему с антивирусом и IE. Так как он перестал поддерживаться ещё с 8.1 первоначально, то в 10 и подавно.
У него на борту устаревшие механизмы, которые тесно вкладывают в свои .dll некоторый кэш.
Вы могли зайти на вредоносный сайт, который находится в чёрном списке ESET. Это могло быть ранее. Кэш сохранился и лежал там, но антивирус предпринял попытки вылечить файл. Так как hook (перехвата и перезаписи mm) на устаревший файл от браузера NOD подобрать он не смог, в связи с устаревшими технологиями хранения и написания библеотек для IE,  он просто его удалил. Там могла содержаться не только цепочка хранения данных, но и механизмы, которые отвечают за загрузку.

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -

Также может быть и с ранее загруженным вредоносным ПО, которое могло быть прервано, но данные сохранились.

----------


## turizmdikorem

А вам прям необходимо эксплоером пользоваться?

----------

